# Varta Active Sports Headlamp - do anybody tried it?



## serezha171 (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello and sorry for my english!

I'm looking for universal inexpensive headlamp for myself. Requirements: DIY and close-up work (diffuser is a plus), night walking/nordic skiing, a secondary light for biking. Should use AAA batteries (2 is a plus), or AA batteries (1 or 2, not 4). 

I spotted this Varta model: http://www.en.varta-consumer.com/content.php?path=/1235036498.html&&domain=www.en.varta-consumer.com
2AAA, some bright LED (looks like Cree Q5?), white and red diffusers, light and watertight. And a price of about 25$ (at local B&M store, no need for Ebay with oversees shipping - I'm from Europe, not US).

Did anybody try it? What is a runtime on Eneloop on high?
Possible alternatives?

Thanks!


----------



## woodentsick (Mar 23, 2010)

How about Petzl XP 2? It has a slide-up diffuser, uses 3 AAAs, has a secondary red light, and is quite bright.


----------



## serezha171 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for reply. 

Petzl XP 2 is a nice headlamp, but 2.5 times more expansive in my case. And as for ~60$ headlamps, I have plenty of choices to think about


----------



## podpolanec (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought one from Pixmania, battery case and lens is o-ring sealed, LED is Cree XR-E, cooled by small Al cooler. Is regulated, Hi mode 250mA, Lo mode 50mA. So 80lm on LED is real number, not fake.


----------



## podpolanec (May 6, 2011)

I change LED to Cree XP-G R5, 
optics to Ledil LX-P Oval
and I add Cu heat sink too.

Photos from upgrade
http://podpolanec.rajce.idnes.cz/20100915_-_Upgrade_celovky_Varta_1W_LED_Sports_Head_Light/

Beamshots
http://podpolanec.rajce.idnes.cz/Varta_Sport_Headlight_s_optikou_Ledil_LXP_38_x21/

M


----------



## oricum (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks like it's produced by Quantumlight, 2009 catalogue page 6, model HP-907XCQ2-T2, led Cree XR-E Q2 .
I can say this Varta it's not up to the Petzl standard (craftmanship, materials). Battery compartment locking system looks unreliable, despite the fact it has O ring protection (unlike newer Petzl Tikka PLus 2, XP 2).
The led is bright, and the diffusers are working ok. Becouse of it's battery life it's not a headlight to take on a mountain hike.


----------



## podpolanec (Aug 24, 2011)

oricum said:


> Looks like it's produced by Quantumlight, 2009 catalogue page 6, model HP-907XCQ2-T2, led Cree XR-E Q2



Bingo, it's the same headlamp. 

And as you said, 2 hour regulated on HI (250mA, 80lm) with Eneloops 800mAh 
is insufficient time for outdoor headlamp.


----------



## oricum (Aug 26, 2011)

There is also a model name marking on the PCB , I saw it now. The modded model is Varta part number 11632 (active, yellow cardboard) or the newer 18632?

As I can see there is no marking on the led driver circuit (I didn't open mine yet), there is another discussion on fonarevka forums about the driver used in a similar product.

Is the XP-G replacement working with the original optics ?


----------



## podpolanec (Aug 26, 2011)

- I have Ref. 11632, Varta recently changed box http://www.varta-consumer.com/en/Pr...-Line/1-Watt-LED-Sports-Head-Light-2AAA.aspx#

- Driver works and I don't care about it

- XP-G did'n work with XR-E optics, XR-E is larger, there were a lot of artefacts, narrow spot ...


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 7, 2013)

I have recently seen Varta Indestructible headlight 1 Watt, black plastic body. 

Just two modes: 100 lumens and 36 lumens. 3x AAA. It has adjustable angle and crossing adjustable elastic bands.

It looked not extremely sturdy. My main objection to it, is that the push button switch needs way too little pushing power. So you risk a drained battery, if this head light sits in your pocket, not being stored in a hard shell case.


----------

